# Transmission flash



## PiyoPiyo (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello everyone, I'm a typical girl that dont know about cars at all, this car to me is just a trasportation to work and school. so can somebody help me to find out how much does transmission flash usually cost? cuz my local dealer told me it's about $120!!  I'd apprecaited for your help!


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

perhaps you mean flush? anywho, dealers tend to charge a lot of cash for something that simple, you should be able to have a quick lube place do it for much cheaper.

or maybe even get someone to show you how to do it yourself (it's not that hard, if you can change your own oil, you should be able to do that).


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

a lube shop will charge you in the vicinity of $50-$100. That's for a transmission fluid/filter change. That's what is normally done in a flush. However it IS different from an oil change. I don't believe nissan has a tranny drain plug. so you'll have to drop the tranny pan full. Its not hard just has a very good tendancy to get messy quick. If you have a set of ratchets, a drain pan, and can get to a local parts store for the tranny fluid and filter it'll run you about $20-40. But in all honesty if you just want to have it done. I'd say check around the local lube shops. If you can find a place for $50... go for it. If you want a more detailed process on changing the fluid and filter yourself just let me know and I'll post or PM or e-mail it to ya.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

im pretty sure nissans do have drain plugs

congrats to Piyopiyo for taking care of her car herself, unlike the girlfriend of mine lol, i sure hope they have drain plugs, im flushing her tranny sometime before fall. 

(she didn't even want a manual! who am i marrying!)


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

a tranny flush ranges from $75-$150's

dont get hassled into paying $120 at a dealer,they are full of it because they "know cars better"


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

And there is a BIG difference in a tranny flush and a Fluid Filter change.. For A true Tranny flush the tans cooler lines are disconnected and a flush machine is hooked up... The machine flushes the FULL system.. Where a Fluid Filter change may get 4-5 quarts (Were talking domestics) A tranny flush will get the full 12-14 quarts... In a Fluid/ Filter change you only get the fluid in the pan... You dont get whats in the lines, pump, cooler, torque convertor..... A Flush gets it all... We charge 79.95 for a flush at our shop...


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

:fluffy: there is a drain plug on the tranny pan its a large one... I think it was about 24mm... getting to the filter is a pain ... way too many screws... I got down to the filter and found it held onto by around 8-10 screws and 1 nut... and the nut wouldn't come off. And becareful when you put the pan back on... if you over-torque the bolts you can strip the block out *bows his head in shame*.... Good Luck with it


----------

